
Hearing Like a Champion Birder - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/50/emergence/how-to-hear-like-a-champion-birder
======
brooklyn_ashey
Great article! There are so many song birds in Brooklyn. Love the app, but
could not get it to work right for me yet. There is usually a lot of ambient
noise.

